# Beyonce commercial has got to go...



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i don't know why.. but that commercial really bothers me.. makes D* look cheezy or somethin.. i dunno...


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh, that was a DIRECTV commercial? I didn't notice. Bwa ha


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

braven said:


> Oh, that was a DIRECTV commercial? I didn't notice. Bwa ha


I agree, almost missed that part. Let the upgrade innuendos begin. :hurah:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

braven said:


> Oh, that was a DIRECTV commercial? I didn't notice. Bwa ha


:lol:

don't get me wrong... she's not too hard on the eyes... just not a good commercial IMO


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I only see flashes of that as I FF through it - doesn't bother me at all!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

What's it about?


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yup, I'm surprised she did something like that. It does seem a little cheezy, especially that shot where she's got that jewelry in her mouth. She's hot and all, but I just don't get it.


----------



## bobbyv (Sep 29, 2007)

It's definitely cheesy.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

She's probably making quite a bit of money for that "chessy" commercial as well.
Buit i can do without it as well.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Who is Beyonce? What commercial? Man this dvr is grrrrrrrrreeeat!!!!


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

I bet if it Giada or whatever her name is you guys would be happy.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

if any one has not seen it here is the link to the beyonce commercial





btw does any one have a link to the commercial from last month.. i really liked it but i cant find it anywhere... the one where the guy says .. "MAKE SOME ROOM.. D* now pumping out or 70 of the best national channels in HD... GET YOURS TODAY"


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

So, you guys have a problem with that commercial? Huh. All I know is I rewound it when I saw it watching HD NFL games last Sunday.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dtv757 said:


> if any one has not seen it here is the link to the beyonce commercial


That's a commercial I never would have stopped for.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

bidger said:


> So, you guys have a problem with that commercial? Huh. All I know is I rewound it when I saw it watching HD NFL games last Sunday.


I certainly enjoyed it - was ready to upgrade again and again.....


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sooooooo hot!! :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

Even as a cable lover, I still found it hot.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Grydlok said:


> I bet if it Giada or whatever her name is you guys would be happy.


That is verty true but now that she is having a baby not so much


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know, it's cheesecakey but I don't think it's completely out of line given what people accept. It probably targets a part of the market the OP is not in, and doesn't appeal to him. 

As I get older I find that a lot of advertising isn't pointed my way, and I have learned to be less annoyed by it.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It probably targets a part of the market the OP is not in, and doesn't appeal to him.


I'm a 25 y/o male.... I would think I'm in the 'market'... Just not a good advertisement IMO...


----------



## bigref (Sep 11, 2007)

I watched it...HOT!!!


----------



## ShmoeTheHo (Oct 15, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> if any one has not seen it here is the link to the beyonce commercial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All this commercial reminiscing makes me think of the radio stations in Demolition Man..

Hot dogs, Armour hot dogs.. the dogs kids love to eat.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> I'm a 25 y/o male.... I would think I'm in the 'market'... Just not a good advertisement IMO...


The very fact that a thread was started about this indicates that it was an effective ad. All the advertisers care about at the end of the day is that the commercial grabbed your attention.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> The very fact that a thread was started about this indicates that it was an effective ad. All the advertisers care about at the end of the day is that the commercial grabbed your attention.


So true.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

joed32 said:


> So true.


Looks great to me. I'm sure it's doing well for most people. Cheesy?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> I'm a 25 y/o male.... I would think I'm in the 'market'... Just not a good advertisement IMO...


Indulge me for a moment. Assuming you're not complaining that the ad is indecent or even close, what about it don't you like?


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

Trying to be cool, hip, sexy and it's just not. It's lame. A little sexy 'cause she's pretty hot and all, but the commercial itself just looks like whoever produced it is a non-cool person trying to make a cool commercial. It's a little embarassing to have a star of her stature doing something like that. Of course cool is hard to define, but most of us know it when we see it, and this just doesn't cut it. Hard to be any more specific than that.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I guess I'm not cool enough to be able to tell. If I ever was cool, I think I stopped being cool around 20 years ago.


----------



## ez2logon (Oct 24, 2006)

djwww98:

I agree with everything you say---it is a little emabrassing. That's what drives the whole youtube "I can't believe she did that" cache.

And that's what makes it attractive (sort of like a car accident). If it's cheesy, then I guess I'm a big ole rat.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

She does absolutely NOTHING for me.....


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Indulge me for a moment. Assuming you're not complaining that the ad is indecent or even close, what about it don't you like?


No, no... not indecent... I'm not a prude or anything... I can appreciate hot sexy women...

But the dance moves just seem weird... the song is terrible... and looking and talking into the camera awkwardly while dancing... then a big piece of gold jewelry in her mouth... the way she says "upgraaade ya" @ :24 seconds in the video...

I really don't know Stuart... it just bothers me... lol


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> The very fact that a thread was started about this indicates that it was an effective ad. All the advertisers care about at the end of the day is that the commercial grabbed your attention.





joed32 said:


> So true.


I couldn't disagree more... to me, advertising plays a huge factor in where I will spend my money... There are commercials that I have seen over the past few years that still stick with me to this day.... and I have made up my mind to NOT support certain companies due to horrible/irritating/annoying advertising...

such as... head on, apply directly to the forehead... head on, apply directly to the forehead... head on, apply directly to the forehead...

sure I remember their commercial... but, because of stupid crap like that... i will never buy their product...


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

I'd love to see D* get In Flames or Children of Bodom to do a commercial. That alone would make me get D*, if I didn't already have it.


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

dervari said:


> She does absolutely NOTHING for me.....


... and I think I speak for everyone when I say we're not interested in hearing what does.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

beavis said:


> I'd love to see D* get In Flames or Children of Bodom to do a commercial. That alone would make me get D*, if I didn't already have it.


This is proof of how old I am, I have no idea what those things are. Presumably they are musical performers.

Here's a thought, maybe the ad is designed to old men who think they are cool but aren't (unlike me, I know I'm totally out of it.)


----------



## Grampa George (Nov 9, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I guess I'm not cool enough to be able to tell. If I ever was cool, I think I stopped being cool around 20 years ago.


Don't give up your cool until it's taken from you!


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Grampa George said:


> Don't give up your cool until it's taken from you!


I haven't paid much attention to the Beyonce ads but I certainly think the "ghetto bumping satelite ads" are kinda dumb.

Guess it hits some target market... of which I am not.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Um, I think that happened some time ago. To paraphrase Bill Cosby, that paragon of cool, I don't know when I lost it, I don't know if I ever had it.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I guess I'm not "cool" either. What or who is a Beyonce?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> "ghetto bumping satelite ads"


!rolling


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't know if I am cool but she is hot in that little ditty of an add!:coolglass


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'll watch that ad anytime it's on. She is damn hott. I love a woman who doesn't look like she needs 4 cheeseburgers.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

She is hot, but there's definitely something that's a little off in that commercial. Hard to put my finger on it. It reminds me of the old In Living Color music videos with Jim Carrey impersonating Vanilla Ice.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> !rolling


Perhaps the sound system installed on D10 looks like this:








Maybe that explains it's weight. :lol:

Pumping out more HD? I think not. Pumping one hell of a headache, that's for sure!


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101 (Sep 4, 2007)

Come on it is beyonce she looks so good i want to make her my Fiance they sould keep on play the commercials because it got my attention and i have already upgraded but if i could upgrade more i would do it for beyonce and directv.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is proof of how old I am, I have no idea what those things are. Presumably they are musical performers.
> 
> Here's a thought, maybe the ad is designed to old men who think they are cool but aren't (unlike me, I know I'm totally out of it.)


I'm 32, and yeah both those bands are European metal bands. :grin:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

lemme lemme lemme upgrade ya ... graaaaaaaaade ya....

still pisses me off everytime....


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

:hair: i am starting to really like it & will miss it when it leaves


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

I woke up humming this commercial this morning. :lol: 

Lemmme, lemmee, upgrade, a huh, a huh. :lol: :lol: 

Seriously!


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> lemme lemme lemme upgrade ya ... graaaaaaaaade ya....
> 
> still pisses me off everytime....


I just wish she was the one installing my upgrade....


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Until I read this thread, I had never seen the upgrade commercial.

Now I have seen it a gazillion times, especially during my football games.

I agree. It's way to cheesy for me. Especially the gold blingy UPGRADE thing in her mouth.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Indulge me for a moment. Assuming you're not complaining that the ad is indecent or even close, what about it don't you like?


With all of the bump and grind, where is the brass stripper's pole?
You know you're getting too old when you actually find this ad tasteless.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm not old, I do get the commercial, and I am very familiar with B, but I have started to believe that she will do ANYTHING for money. She is an attention addict, like her fiancee. That was even evident at the AMAs, she performed her song with the country group Sugarland! Um, okay B, stick with your group of friends.......white Tennessee country singers are not one of them either!!!:nono2: :nono2:


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh, and yes the gold upgrade bling is annoying!!


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> i don't know why.. but that commercial really bothers me.. makes D* look cheezy or somethin.. i dunno...


What is a commercial?


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Meh, my HD receiver is not a DVR or otherwise I would still not know about the commercial


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Beyonce can do anything she wants.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

The commercial is a remake of her music video. Same thing as Peyton Manning looking at the camera playing football and the back to the future ads.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

wprince614 said:


> The commercial is a remake of her music video. Same thing as Peyton Manning looking at the camera playing football and the back to the future ads.


you are preaching to the old.

:lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Alexandrepsf said:


> What is a commercial?


annoying crap you have to sit through when you watch live tv... :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Live TV? What is that? :lol:


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

My mind goes blank during all commercials on TV except for the Bud commercial with the guys sitting in the opera and the sopranos high note break their beer bottles. Really funny.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hankmack said:


> My mind goes blank during all commercials on TV except for the Bud commercial with the guys sitting in the opera and the sopranos high note break their beer bottles. Really funny.


first time at the opera guys?


----------



## redwoode (Oct 16, 2007)

Beer at the opera a good one. Wish I'd had dvr years ago for some of the old classic beer commercials.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't like it, I don't know what it is really trying to say and after seeing for more that 1 million times I like it even less.
There are facts that might make people move to DirecTV - if that commercial does ...


----------



## sean67854 (May 9, 2007)

Who is Giada?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> With all of the bump and grind, where is the brass stripper's pole?
> You know you're getting too old when you actually find this ad tasteless.


****.
When did 31 become old?!?


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

sean67854 said:


> Who is Giada?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CJTE said:


> ****.
> When did 31 become old?!?


When you find something is "tasteless".


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

I think the person who said it best was Grampa Simpson ...

"I used to be with it. But then they changed what it was. Now what I'm with isn't it, and what's it seems scary and weird."

What's frightening is that The Simpsons have been around for 20 years .... Maggie would be old enough to buy beer.

Now *I* feel old. Where's the beef?


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> i don't know why.. but that commercial really bothers me.. makes D* look cheezy or somethin.. i dunno...


I agree. It's just a dumb commercial. Good looking, but dumb.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

MichaelP said:


> I agree. It's just a dumb commercial. Good looking, but dumb.


Really good looking.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

What's embarrasing is watching this garbage and have your 7 year old ask questions, and your 14 year old leave the room in embarrassment

Oh, and the Fat ******* wine commercial - my 7 year old actually turned to me and said dad, what's a fat ******* ? No good answer for that one, although I had the toughest time not busting out laughing.

looks like I was edited. The name of the wine that is OK to show on national TV and street side advertising, but not OK on this forum is Fat *astard, put a B in the *

jb



veryoldschool said:


> With all of the bump and grind, where is the brass stripper's pole?
> You know you're getting too old when you actually find this ad tasteless.


----------



## jostanton (Nov 15, 2006)

What I really find cheesy is D* running commericials for it's HD line up on HD channels in SD! Now that's dumb!


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I would assume that is because they make these commercials primarily to run on SD channels to start with.



jostanton said:


> What I really find cheesy is D* running commericials for it's HD line up on HD channels in SD! Now that's dumb!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Really good looking.


i never said she didn't look good... 

i just think it's a poor advertisement...


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

beavis said:


> I'd love to see D* get In Flames or Children of Bodom to do a commercial. That alone would make me get D*, if I didn't already have it.


I don't know... I think a song like "Episode 666" would be a bit too hardcore for their target audience. :lol:


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

I give them a little credit - at least they didn't go with another talking amphibian, metrosexual neanderthals, "Dude - you're getting DirecTV", or "Hi I am DirecTv. And I am Cable".


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

So, after reading through this, we can deduce that DirecTV has decided they have captured all of the "older techy folks" market segment. Since discovering this web site about 9 months ago, I agree! By the way, I am part of that market segment, too. They are using the Beyonce ad to caputre the "young male, testosterone (sp?) laden, beer drinking football fan" market segment. I guess they must be the market segment of HDTV buyers (with money) that still haven't figured out how to get an HDTV signal to their TV. I'm sure that ad is doing nothing for them with the ladies. Guess they think women don't control the TV buying decisions in most U.S. households.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> i never said she didn't look good...
> 
> i just think it's a poor advertisement...


Not for nothing, but I googled the Beyonce DirecTV ad, I had like 3 pages of relevant blogs about it. I'd say this ad hit a homerun as far as getting people talking and DirectV visibility. Seems like a good investment thus far. It is a little cheesy, but hey...lots of people like cheese.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Not for nothing, but I googled the Beyonce DirecTV ad, I had like 3 pages of relevant blogs about it. I'd say this ad hit a homerun as far as getting people talking and DirectV visibility. Seems like a good investment thus far. It is a little cheesy, but hey...lots of people like cheese.


but.... getting attention and getting people to remember your ad is not _always_ best case scenario... like i said earlier in this thread... horrible ads like the ones for "Head On" will cause me to never buy their product...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

cwdonahue said:


> They are using the Beyonce ad to caputre the "young male, testosterone (sp?) laden, beer drinking football fan" market segment.


I think I'm in the demographic... I'm a 25 y/o married white male that drinks beer and watches football... granted Beyonce is not my personal taste in music... but I do listen to some rap/hiphop/r&b... but to me... this commercial is just garbage... DirecTV is one of the few companies that I push to my family and friends... I really like what they do and the products/services they offer.... but IMO... this commercial really makes them look bad...


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> but.... getting attention and getting people to remember your ad is not _always_ best case scenario... like i said earlier in this thread... horrible ads like the ones for "Head On" will cause me to never buy their product...


I will disagree only in that if you miss with a "sex" ad, it won't stop the vast majority people already interested in your product from buying. Although it might not help sway them either. In a sense, its a win win. Being that its still running and being talked about, I'd say they are doing good with it. The sex angle has been done many many times, especially in europe. Go daddy would be the best, and last, american representation of this.


----------



## cruxer (Nov 11, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> but.... getting attention and getting people to remember your ad is not _always_ best case scenario... like i said earlier in this thread... horrible ads like the ones for "Head On" will cause me to never buy their product...


Dude enough with the Head On comparison. Seriously, they could make the 2nd coming of where's the beef and still no one would get that stupid thing. :grin:

Frankly I think you'd be surprised how effective lowest common denominator ads can be. After all, who heard of AXE body spray before they advertised to all the 15 yr old boys that girls would literally rip their clothes off for any guy wearing it. I think they've proven to do okay.

-c


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

cruxer said:


> Dude enough with the Head On comparison. Seriously, they could make the 2nd coming of where's the beef and still no one would get that stupid thing. :grin:
> 
> Frankly I think you'd be surprised how effective lowest common denominator ads can be. After all, who heard of AXE body spray before they advertised to all the 15 yr old boys that girls would literally rip their clothes off for any guy wearing it. I think they've proven to do okay.
> 
> -c


All I'm saying....


----------



## vernonator (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't care if she is advertising cat food.....she can shake it on TV all she wants....Yumm Yummmm


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Frankly, it surprises me that ads have any impact at all on adults. There must be an awful lot of very weak-minded people in the world. 
_
Oooh, lookie - sexy lady tells me I need DirecTV, I shall rush right out and get it, and maybe sexy lady will come to my house and relieve my tension......._


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> Frankly, it surprises me that ads have any impact at all on adults. There must be an awful lot of very weak-minded people in the world.
> _
> Oooh, lookie - sexy lady tells me I need DirecTV, I shall rush right out and get it, and maybe sexy lady will come to my house and relieve my tension......._


Actually - its very telling that a commercial has its own thread.

Which means it did exactly what it was supposed to do - get your attention and introduce a few words - "upgrade" "HD" "Directv".

And honestly the same commercial ( for very different reasons ) would have worked if they put Drew Carey in the same gold dress - would have probably got an even bigger response.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

bhelton71 said:


> Actually - its very telling that a commercial has its own thread.


i only made the thread because the commercial is horribly annoying and i would like them to take it down...

if I didn't already have directv... this commercial would have only had a negative impact on my decision...


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Personally, what got my attention was this thread, I had not even seen the commercial until two days ago.



bhelton71 said:


> Actually - its very telling that a commercial has its own thread.
> 
> Which means it did exactly what it was supposed to do - get your attention and introduce a few words - "upgrade" "HD" "Directv".
> 
> And honestly the same commercial ( for very different reasons ) would have worked if they put Drew Carey in the same gold dress - would have probably got an even bigger response.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> annoying crap you have to sit through when you watch live tv... :lol:


And what is live TV? :lol:

Man, DVRs spoiled us all. The other night I watched the emmy's live, I was so frustrated that every 10 minutes or so I had to watch the ads, I finally recorded the rest of the show and watched it later on.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm getting that way myself. Lately we have taken to intentionally waiting before watching a show, and then getting frustrated when we catch up to real time.



Alexandrepsf said:


> And what is live TV? :lol:
> 
> Man, DVRs spoiled us all. The other night I watched the emmy's live, I was so frustrated that every 10 minutes or so I had to watch the ads, I finally recorded the rest of the show and watched it later on.


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

bhelton71 said:


> And honestly the same commercial ( for very different reasons ) would have worked if they put Drew Carey in the same gold dress - would have probably got an even bigger response.


Gah! My Eyes!

Really, that is an image I did *not* need in my head. Thanks a lot. :lol:


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

Alexandrepsf said:


> And what is live TV? :lol:
> 
> Man, DVRs spoiled us all. The other night I watched the emmy's live, I was so frustrated that every 10 minutes or so I had to watch the ads, I finally recorded the rest of the show and watched it later on.


Indeed. I am frequently astonished that people who have access to DVRs do still watch live TV. However I must admit that I do frequently watch football live, but that is just about the only thing I do watch live.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, let's say Survivor comes on at 8 Thursdays. I love to watch it, and I have nothing else going on at 8 Thursday. I'm not going to wait to watch it just so I can ff through the commercials.



MichaelP said:


> Indeed. I am frequently astonished that people who have access to DVRs do still watch live TV. However I must admit that I do frequently watch football live, but that is just about the only thing I do watch live.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> Well, let's say Survivor comes on at 8 Thursdays. I love to watch it, and I have nothing else going on at 8 Thursday. I'm not going to wait to watch it just so I can ff through the commercials.


I spend 15-20 min here and then go watch "a" show.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I spend so much time online and on a computer at work, I cannot stand to touch a computer after 5PM, unless I am inebriated, and nobody is home to talk to :lol:



veryoldschool said:


> I spend 15-20 min here and then go watch "a" show.


----------



## macdawg (Mar 10, 2007)

THat is the most beautiful commercial I ever seen! You go D*!!! 
Most of that is from her actual song "upgrade you" video. So dont hate on her.


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

Wait a minute... you're saying that's an actual song she recorded? Oh, lord, that makes it even more dumb.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

MichaelP said:


> Wait a minute... you're saying that's an actual song she recorded? Oh, lord, that makes it even more dumb.


You know whats coming next - PussyCat Dolls

Don't cha wish your tv was hot like me
Don't cha wish your tv was freak like me...


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

That would actually make sense.


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

ShmoeTheHo said:


> All this commercial reminiscing makes me think of the radio stations in Demolition Man..
> 
> Hot dogs, Armour hot dogs.. the dogs kids love to eat.


Wasn't it "...the dog kids love to _bite_"?


----------



## Tornillo (Apr 19, 2007)

say-what said:


> I certainly enjoyed it - was ready to upgrade again and again.....


If she decides to sell dirt here in Texas, I'm ready to listen!

To the left, to the left....


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

bhelton71 said:


> You know whats coming next - PussyCat Dolls
> 
> Don't cha wish your tv was hot like me
> Don't cha wish your tv was freak like me...


:lol: NOOOO!!!! please no...


----------



## macdawg (Mar 10, 2007)

MichaelP said:



> Wait a minute... you're saying that's an actual song she recorded? Oh, lord, that makes it even more dumb.


Check the song out. Its tight. 
Oh one more thing.....The song is not talking about DirecTv either.
Just want to make sure you dont get confused when you hear it.


----------



## ez2logon (Oct 24, 2006)

Keep in mind that on a previous forum poll, Jessica Simpson was voted third place in "best DirecTV actor" behind William Shatner and Christopher LLoyd. Good grief, Charlie Brown!


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks Beyonce has tree stumps for legs? She should wear pants 24/7


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, I never cared for the crack whore\Twiggy look, I think she looks just fine, as far as that goes.


----------



## Ebony Blue (Jun 7, 2006)

jasonblair said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Beyonce has tree stumps for legs? She should wear pants 24/7


I'll take those "tree stumps" over the exposed ribcages and stickpin bobble heads that the media tries to pass off as 'hot' any day of the week.

Besides if Beyonce ever gave you the chance, I'd bet that you'd wind up calling your significant other with the "baby-I-ain't never-comin-home" speech... :lol:

A real man would know what to do with every square inch of those 'tree stumps'...

-eB


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

Ebony Blue said:


> ...Besides if Beyonce ever gave you the chance, I'd bet that you'd wind up calling your significant other with the "baby-I-ain't never-comin-home" speech...


i wouldn't have to make a call like that. a woman like beyonce would prolly kill a weasely guy like me. well, that's the way it happens in my dreams, anyways...


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

jasonblair said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Beyonce has tree stumps for legs? She should wear pants 24/7


I am not looking at her legs.:grin:


----------



## Packersrule (Sep 10, 2007)

She can't sing or dance - I am soooo glad for 30 skip.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Ya Baby, this is the first commercial I ever recorded on my DVR.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't like twiggy either... but her legs are VERY unproportional to the rest of her body. Plus, she's got thick ankles... I know there's very little a woman can do about thick ankles.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> Well, I never cared for the crack whore\Twiggy look, I think she looks just fine, as far as that goes.


The crack ho's need luvin' too. Just like the BUFFs.  It's all about keeping the universe in balance. :lol:


----------



## Tornillo (Apr 19, 2007)

jasonblair said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Beyonce has tree stumps for legs? She should wear pants 24/7


No no no...I love her legs.

An evening with her, is probably like being in a rodeo....you try not to get thrown off in 8 seconds.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

jasonblair said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Beyonce has tree stumps for legs? She should wear pants 24/7


Count me in. No matter how thin she gets she'll always have those. It's genetic.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

shmengie said:


> i wouldn't have to make a call like that. a woman like beyonce would prolly kill a *weasely guy* like me. well, that's the way it happens in my dreams, anyways...


I don't care who you are, that's just funny. +1 :lol:


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

The only thing Beyonce's commercial is missing is Jessica Simpson and a baby pool fool of jello. MmmmMmmm

lemme lemme upgrade...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

jasonblair said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Beyonce has tree stumps for legs? She should wear pants 24/7


She could wrap those tree stumps around my neck any day......


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

This is one of the funniest commercials I've seen in a while. I saw it while jogging on the treadmill and almost fell off. If you've seen the Beyonce upgrade commercial, you'll love this.... even if its from a competitor.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Holy thread resurrection Batman! That was pretty funny though :lol:


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol, yea the thread is a little old...but I wanted context.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

The only thing it shows is that DirecTV must be very successful with advertising to actually spoof one of their ads. I mean unless you saw the DirecTV ad you wouldn't get this one at all (and it's stupid enough as it is). But it made me laugh.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Cable ads suck.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Cox must be pretty desperate to rip off that commercial. Maybe Direct TV can counter it once they take On Demand out of beta.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> This is one of the funniest commercials I've seen in a while. I saw it while jogging on the treadmill and almost fell off. If you've seen the Beyonce upgrade commercial, you'll love this.... even if its from a competitor.


How sad!


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> How sad!


Come on, you didn't even get a laugh out of it once? When he has the "ondemand" necklace in his mouth I was pretty much crying.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> Come on, you didn't even get a laugh out of it once?


It's freaking hilarious! Just sad that they made it.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> It's freaking hilarious! Just sad that they made it.


Gotcha. I agree...good for laughs anyway. Doubt it will make anyone want to run out and switch providers though.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Gotcha. I agree...good for laughs anyway. Doubt it will make anyone want to run out and switch providers though.


maybe it would have been better to use Beyondo (Jay Leno's alter ego)


----------

